#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do amazon echo and other echo products pose privacy risk?

## Helena

Amazon Alexa or Echo however you call it, it keeps recording us every 60 seconds! literally every word you say! The other features like echo drop-in allows you to start seeing video of the other end when a call is initiated while the drop-in is enabled!


This makes things worse when you are concerned about your privacy!

*Is Alexa really a threat to our privacy?Could amazon echo turn into an eavesdropping device?*
Just need some clarification on this.

----------


## Moana

> Amazon Alexa or Echo however you call it, it keeps recording us every 60 seconds! literally every word you say! The other features like echo drop-in allows you to start seeing video of the other end when a call is initiated while the drop-in is enabled!
> 
> 
> This makes things worse when you are concerned about your privacy!
> 
> *Is Alexa really a threat to our privacy?Could amazon echo turn into an eavesdropping device?*
> Just need some clarification on this.



Whether you weren’t aware or buried your head in the sand when presented with the privacy risks of using Alexa, it’s something important every Echo owner should consider.

----------


## Moana

> Amazon Alexa or Echo however you call it, it keeps recording us every 60 seconds! literally every word you say! The other features like echo drop-in allows you to start seeing video of the other end when a call is initiated while the drop-in is enabled!
> 
> 
> This makes things worse when you are concerned about your privacy!
> 
> *Is Alexa really a threat to our privacy?Could amazon echo turn into an eavesdropping device?*
> Just need some clarification on this.



Whether you werent aware or buried your head in the sand when presented with the privacy risks of using Alexa, its something important every Echo owner should consider.

----------

